# The First REAL Nokia N82 Black Photos From Official Nokia Store



## Third Eye (Feb 6, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2218/2245549458_51549eb9d7_o.gif

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/2245549540_7754f95d2b_o.gif
*symbianaddict.blogspot.com/2008/02/first-real-nokia-n82-black-photos-from.html

*wsf3-nokia.letstalk.com/product/product.htm?prId=33857


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks much much better. Wow!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome looks!

Whats the price of N82?


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 6, 2008)

great !!! thats the  exactly right and intelligent step from nokia


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks kewl!!


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow super.

Nvidia8800 : around 22k


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah cool Yaar


----------



## Edburg (Feb 6, 2008)

its simply great now.....wonder why it took them months to put on black color.....

also i wish the area between screen and keypad is taken off or put a larger screen there......

is there any other special features in this over normal n82 like the transition from n95 to n95 8gb


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks superb.
I hated that silvery one.Silver has become too common these days.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## kalpik (Mar 27, 2008)

Any idea if its available in India yet?


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 27, 2008)

cool ..  now can i change my silver one into black one by changing only covers ?


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 27, 2008)

Now this looks great. The previous one was just a shiny piece of Metal


----------



## kalpik (Mar 28, 2008)

PLEASE tell me its available in india :-S


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 28, 2008)

kalpik said:


> PLEASE tell me its available in india :-S


Not yet!!  Though, within a week or two it should arrive! 
You really are going for this Dual CPU mobile.  hehe..


----------



## ramrao (Apr 7, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> cool ..  now can i change my silver one into black one by changing only covers ?


Certainly that can be done. @yogi7272.
Detailed instructions on how to replace the faceplate and housing of
the Nokia N82 are available here.
*thenokiablog.com/2008/04/04/how-to-replace-faceplate-and-housing-of-the-nokia-n82/

I would not buy the black Nokia N82, even if it was 5% cheaper.
The mirror-finish N82 looks gorgeous in comparison.


Ram


----------



## Ecko (Apr 7, 2008)

Brilliant..!!


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 7, 2008)

ramrao said:


> Certainly that can be done. @yogi7272.
> Detailed instructions on how to replace the faceplate and housing of
> the Nokia N82 are available here.
> *thenokiablog.com/2008/04/04/how-to-replace-faceplate-and-housing-of-the-nokia-n82/
> ...



i dont have much prob with silver either ..  who cares about  looks when u have such a gem of a phone ..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahh .. just marked my next phone  ...


----------



## aakash (Apr 8, 2008)

i just love this phone... i want iiitttttttttttttttt


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 8, 2008)

Ya man, black color rocks!


----------



## heartripple (Apr 8, 2008)

i am looking for this phone !


----------

